# purpose of grooming chalk?



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Could someone please explain to me the purpose of grooming chalk?

Thanks
Nic


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Cheating in the show ring. 

(It can be used to touch up the dog's coat before you show it... make the white parts whiter, for example. I do know of people who use darker chalk to cover unallowed white markings, though.)


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you mean the block of chalk or a tub of chalk, I use the tub of powdered chalk to grip the hair when handstripping


----------



## nkmccoy2007 (Nov 18, 2012)

I meant the tub of chalk, how its used in grooming. I saw someone using it when handstripping a Schnauzer and as curious what the purpose was


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

It can help give you a better grip on the hair when stripping some dogs.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

wishiwas said:


> It can help give you a better grip on the hair when stripping some dogs.


 Yep, for a better grip when handstripping. Ear powder can also be used, as its really the same thing. In the show ring its not just for enhancing color or covering pink skin, etc but on some breeds for,texturizing some areas of the coat, like leg furnishings on long legged terrier breeds.


----------

